# Mila



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Please send some good thoughts for Mila, who will be 10 next month. She has gotten noticeably fatter in the past couple of weeks (no change in food or exercise) and moves very slowly when we take our morning walk. This morning she didn't want to go for a walk, so I took only Tia. I'm thinking thyroid problem, but will get in to see the vet as soon as I can. Tia needs to go in to have her sutures removed, too. 

This is such a crazy week, with school starting, the Adrianna saga, a dentist appointment tomorrow after work, a hair appointment Friday after work, and a handyman coming at 8 a.m. Saturday to fix our leaky faucets and recaulk the tub and kitchen sink.

And I've been waking up for good the past 2 mornings at 2:45, getting up at 4:15. 

Hopefully Mila's problem is nothing serious.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep good thoughts for Mila, that it is nothing serious. Take everyday one day at a time.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

On my way to take Mila to the vet...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

well wishes for Mila.....hurry back...


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Keep us updated on what the vet says


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Mila had a thyroid test in March, so the vet doesn't think there are any thyroid issues going on. She said Mila has some pain response in her lower back, and she suspects a slipped disc. I left her there so she can be sedated and x-rayed to determine if in fact she does have a slipped disc or other orthopedic problem, or if it is neurological. She also recommended a session with a chiropractor who now works exclusively on animals, and was planning to have him visit her clinic to work on one of her whippet puppies with a painful neck. Dr. Campbell will call when she has something to report.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Mila. Praying for her quick recovery.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope you have some answers and that this is nothing serious. Please keep us updated. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers on the way

(((hugs of strength and sanity on the way too))) and some sleep vibes


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's the scoop from the vet: Mila has multiple narrowed disc spaces in her back. She's been given a Metacam injection, and is coming home with muscle relaxants and anti-inflammatories. We are to restrict her jumping on and off the bed, into the car, etc., and get a harness for her walks. The vet said this should be manageable. Mila's weight puts her between pill sizes for the muscle relaxants, so we'll have to play around with dosage to give relief but not make her too loopy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Here's the scoop from the vet: Mila has multiple narrowed disc spaces in her back. She's been given a Metacam injection, and is coming home with muscle relaxants and anti-inflammatories. We are to restrict her jumping on and off the bed, into the car, etc., and get a harness for her walks. The vet said this should be manageable. Mila weight puts her between pill sizes for the muscle relaxants, so we'll have to play around with dosage to give relief but not make her too loopy.


 
Cody, our springer, had a slipped ( or as the vet called it, exploding) disc in his back about 1 1/2 years ago when he was only two. He was on two opiod pain relief meds and anti inflammatories for 10 days- 2 weeks and was very immobile. Very gradually he became more mobile and has done very well. We do use a harness with him for walks... I actually have 3... a custom made leather one for general use and when the grandbabies are around I can put a traffic lead on and keep him close, a Sensation harness which is great for walking. It has a front connection so any pulling just turns him around and also a Ruffwear Harness which is FANTASTIC for helping with mobility. Jeanne here posted about them for her AIHA survivor boy Angelo who needed help with mobility. It was originally designed for SAR dogs and getting them in and out of helicopters. Has a nice handle along the back. Hope Mila gets some relief and recuperates well. You guys are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BTW, here's the link to the Ruffwear Harness in case you are interested.

http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-Harness?sc=2&category=1131


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I just pm'd you about Mila...should have looked first! At least something to work with. Hope those pain pills work and she feels better quickly. I use the Sensation harness with Taegan.

Those steps Helen had on her website would work well for getting on and off beds! Would give Julia an after school project too, to make them.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Good thoughts headed to all of you (furkids included of course) from the valley.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Those steps Helen had on her website would work well for getting on and off beds! Would give Julia an after school project too, to make them.


I like that idea! Julia's really good at putting things together, too. I, unfortunately, am not. I don't think the instructions for those steps are still around.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I did have them. Will look. Sandra kept lots of info from that site, she may have them. Or someone else over there!


----------

